# Dark web



## hulkk

What's the consensus on PED's from the dark web. Is it a sensible route to go down or better to fumble around on the normal web?


----------



## SwollNP

hulkk said:


> What's the consensus on PED's from the dark web. Is it a sensible route to go down or better to fumble around on the normal web?


 Too much hassle in terms of bitcoins conversion and such.

The costs on the dark web are often higher than a local or normal online source as they account for fluctuations in bitcoin price and trading costs.


----------



## ellisrimmer

SwollNP said:


> Too much hassle in terms of bitcoins conversion and such.
> 
> The costs on the dark web are often higher than a local or normal online source as they account for fluctuations in bitcoin price and trading costs.


 why do people buy on the dark web then?


----------



## swole troll

ellisrimmer said:


> why do people buy on the dark web then?


 large seller base with ebay like reviews

less traceable (although i doubt police gaf about someone buying a few ml of tren)

worldwide sellers using a single form of currency


----------



## meekdown

I still have no idea wot the dark web is! Lol


----------



## Mildo

meekdown said:


> I still have no idea wot the dark web is! Lol


 Some places are best not visiting, the dark web is one.

If you think the Internet is a large data base, you ain't seen nothing yet. It makes Google look like a pebble in comparison to a boulder.

Whats is there? Every thing you could ever want or need.

Be careful not to click on the wrong link.

Google " the dark web " and read reviews on how the web is.

Ill say no more, but tred carefully!


----------



## Jason Gray

Mildo said:


> Some places are best not visiting, the dark web is one.
> 
> If you think the Internet is a large data base, you ain't seen nothing yet. It makes Google look like a pebble in comparison to a boulder.
> 
> Whats is there? Every thing you could ever want or need.
> 
> Be careful not to click on the wrong link.
> 
> Google " the dark web " and read reviews on how the web is.
> 
> Ill say no more, but tred carefully!


 Too late for me to heed this advice fortunately. I took a running forward bomb into the deep end of the dark web.

If you chose the vendors with a bit of care then you'll be ok, but its pretty s**t for AAS tbh.

Other stuff, a lot is available on the normal web. A very well known Indian vendor on the darkweb also has several open pharmacy websites. Still have to pay in BTC though for certain stuff.


----------



## sneeky_dave

Everything AAS is so easily available on normal internet theres no need look elsewhere. The darkweb has its purpose, if you have to ask its not for you.


----------



## hulkk

I hear a lot about scamming on the open web though, how are you to avoid this?


----------



## Mildo

hulkk said:


> I hear a lot about scamming on the open web though, how are you to avoid this?


 Reviews.


----------



## Mildo

Jason Gray said:


> Too late for me to heed this advice fortunately. I took a running forward bomb into the deep end of the dark web.
> 
> If you chose the vendors with a bit of care then you'll be ok, but its pretty s**t for AAS tbh.
> 
> Other stuff, a lot is available on the normal web. A very well known Indian vendor on the darkweb also has several open pharmacy websites. Still have to pay in BTC though for certain stuff.


 Yea I agree not much AAS but there is other stuff that should not be seen.

Some things that are on the dark web sometimes make it over to the web, such as child pornography etc.

Do you know you can hire a hit man on the dark web?

People really shouldn't go there lol


----------



## sneeky_dave

Mildo said:


> Yea I agree not much AAS but there is other stuff that should not be seen.
> 
> Some things that are on the dark web sometimes make it over to the web, such as child pornography etc.
> 
> Do you know you can hire a hit man on the dark web?
> 
> People really shouldn't go there lol


 Hit man? there's prices all the way up to high ranking police officers children being raped.....


----------



## AngryBuddha

Mildo said:


> Yea I agree not much AAS but there is other stuff that should not be seen.
> 
> Some things that are on the dark web sometimes make it over to the web, such as child pornography etc.
> 
> Do you know you can hire a hit man on the dark web?
> 
> People really shouldn't go there lol


 You send someone the cash for that on there, and the only thing getting assassinated will be your bank balance, and possibly your bumhole when you get a sentence for conspiracy


----------



## hulkk

Mildo said:


> Reviews.


 Can't sites just generate false reviews, or should I be looking elsewhere for the reviews?


----------



## Mildo

AngryBuddha said:


> You send someone the cash for that on there, and the only thing getting assassinated will be your bank balance, and possibly your bumhole when you get a sentence for conspiracy


 Conspiracy?


----------



## Mildo

sneeky_dave said:


> Hit man? there's prices all the way up to high ranking police officers children being raped.....


 It's just madness.

If only people really knew what sickening world we live in.

Madness.


----------



## swole troll

we had a thread like this not so long ago where i advised someone on how to safely access the deep web without having their IP address raped and used as a decoy for the police to trail you to all sorts of sick and twisted sh1t that you had no idea was being accessed under your IP

needless to say the thread was closed but in short, you can get gear on the clear web without too much bother, if you dont know what youre doing then you can end up seeing some horrible stuff on the dark web

like Mildo said you really start to lose faith in humanity if you spend to long on there


----------



## Mildo

hulkk said:


> Can't sites just generate false reviews, or should I be looking elsewhere for the reviews?


 I can't really give much away as per the forum rules however, there are sites to help people.

Do a bit of googling and research.


----------



## Cypionate

Had a quick look on the DW a year or two back, could buy just about anything under the sun, but was slower than a 14.4k modem at peak hours, so didn't bother spending much time there

Thankfully I only came across drugs/weapons (Think it was one of the silk road spin-offs)

As above, your IP is basically thrown into a pot for others to abuse afaik, so not recommended venturing there


----------



## AgoSte

Come on guys... What's all this "don't go there"? You won't die going on the deep web!

Yeah there are some ****ed up s**t... But we see them in real life too.

If anything, don't go to deep web too often or look too much s**t to prove yourself you can do it.

This is maybe a good advice. You may get addicted to sickening things. It can happen very well if you get used to certain things.


----------



## nWo

AgoSte said:


> Come on guys... What's all this "don't go there"? You won't die going on the deep web!
> 
> Yeah there are some ****ed up s**t... But we see them in real life too.
> 
> If anything, don't go to deep web too often or look too much s**t to prove yourself you can do it.
> 
> This is maybe a good advice. You may get addicted to sickening things. It can happen very well if you get used to certain things.


 Mainly because if you don't know what you're doing then, as others have said, you leave yourself open to getting your IP jacked and used for serious criminal activity, good luck explaining what has happened to the cops when they bash your door down :lol: Plus, if you prefer to not see things that cannot be unseen, it's really not for you. You will see through the eye of the needle :lol:


----------



## AgoSte

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Mainly because if you don't know what you're doing then, as others have said, you leave yourself open to getting your IP jacked and used for serious criminal activity, good luck explaining what has happened to the cops when they bash your door down :lol: Plus, if you prefer to not see things that cannot be unseen, it's really not for you. You will see through the eye of the needle :lol:


 Yeah that of course... It was obvious that you should know how to not get your IP jacked up.

And yes if you're weak don't go there. But for the majority of the people, especially on this forum where everyone seem quite cold in that sense... I don't think we would die going there.

I mean... I saw in person a man killed like an animal, shot in the leg and then in the head while he was praying for not being killed, and I'm still here... I even forgot about that... Yeah I had heavy heart for a lot of days (weeks?), but now I'm OK. You won't get scarred for life going on the deep web.


----------



## aseeby19

Keep your browser updated and turn off java script.

If you are not happy with the stuff on liveleaks then maybe check yourself in for pshyco analysis.

There are compare the market kind of websites on the clear net for what you are looking for.


----------



## Sustanation

hulkk said:


> What's the consensus on PED's from the dark web. Is it a sensible route to go down or better to fumble around on the normal web?


 From what I've heard through friends and what I've researched myself I wouldn't even venture there, only takes clicking on one wrong link to be mentally scarred for life.


----------



## Jason Gray

AgoSte said:


> Come on guys... What's all this "don't go there"? You won't die going on the deep web!
> 
> Yeah there are some ****ed up s**t... But we see them in real life too.
> 
> If anything, don't go to deep web too often or look too much s**t to prove yourself you can do it.
> 
> This is maybe a good advice. You may get addicted to sickening things. It can happen very well if you get used to certain things.


 Could agree more. I've gone on the deep web loads of times to buy Ephedrine, Sibutramine, Phentermine, Ritalin, Modafinil and Bupropion.

I've not seen a single image of a naked kid. You have to search out and type the URL in to find it. The marketplace URL's are hard enough to find.

Hit men...hmm...well that was how the original founder of Silk Road went down so not so sure about hitmen on there...

Sounds like we got too many hysterical Mirror readers on here...


----------



## AgoSte

Sustanation said:


> From what I've heard through friends and what I've researched myself I wouldn't even venture there, only takes clicking on one wrong link to be mentally scarred for life.


 Not true mate. It's not as bad as everyone makes it appear.



Jason Gray said:


> Could agree more. I've gone on the deep web loads of times to buy Ephedrine, Sibutramine, Phentermine, Ritalin, Modafinil and Bupropion.
> 
> I've not seen a single image of a naked kid. You have to search out and type the URL in to find it. The marketplace URL's are hard enough to find.
> 
> Hit men...hmm...well that was how the original founder of Silk Road went down so not so sure about hitmen on there...
> 
> Sounds like we got too many hysterical Mirror readers on here...


 Just sounds like? Lol


----------



## RepsForJesus

Jason Gray said:


> Could agree more. I've gone on the deep web loads of times to buy Ephedrine, Sibutramine, Phentermine, Ritalin, Modafinil and Bupropion.
> 
> I've not seen a single image of a naked kid. You have to search out and type the URL in to find it. The marketplace URL's are hard enough to find.
> 
> Hit men...hmm...well that was how the original founder of Silk Road went down *so not so sure about hitmen on there*...
> 
> Sounds like we got too many hysterical Mirror readers on here...


 They weredefinitely available, used to have to buy an invite from silkroad to an alternate market place to get in contact with them though


----------



## Jason Gray

RepsForJesus said:


> They weredefinitely available, used to have to buy an invite from silkroad to an alternate market place to get in contact with them though


 Maybe, but if the guy who started the whole thing with Silkroad couldn't find one...they clearly weren't overly available:

The most disturbing part of the Dread Pirate Roberts (DPR) story is also the strangest: how the boss of the Silk Road drugs marketplace attempted to arrange not one but six murders-for-hire.

No murders actually took place. The first "hit" was purchased from an undercover DEA agent and was meant to take out a former Silk Road staffer; it has been charged in Maryland. But the story of the other five came out at the recent New York City trial of Ross Ulbricht, accused of being DPR and developing the Silk Road site, through a remarkable 33-page transcript of private messages that prosecutors harvested from the Silk Road server after it was captured by the government.

The transcript makes for astonishing reading as Dread Pirate Roberts dispenses cash and orders hits without bothering to verify even basic details about those he interacts with. Looking up the mentioned transactions in Bitcoin's blockchain shows that the transfers did in fact take place; whatever happened here, at least one party seems to have thought it was real-even if the dialogue often reads like a bad movie script.

Who is the Dread Pirate Roberts? Last Wednesday, a jury convicted the 30-year-old Ulbricht on seven counts related to drug trafficking and dealing in other illicit goods; evidence gathered from his laptop showed him communicating with others as DPR. (Ulbricht will be sentenced in May.)


----------



## RepsForJesus

Jason Gray said:


> Maybe, but if the guy who started the whole thing with Silkroad couldn't find one...they clearly weren't overly available:
> 
> The most disturbing part of the Dread Pirate Roberts (DPR) story is also the strangest: how the boss of the Silk Road drugs marketplace attempted to arrange not one but six murders-for-hire.
> 
> No murders actually took place. The first "hit" was purchased from an undercover DEA agent and was meant to take out a former Silk Road staffer; it has been charged in Maryland. But the story of the other five came out at the recent New York City trial of Ross Ulbricht, accused of being DPR and developing the Silk Road site, through a remarkable 33-page transcript of private messages that prosecutors harvested from the Silk Road server after it was captured by the government.
> 
> The transcript makes for astonishing reading as Dread Pirate Roberts dispenses cash and orders hits without bothering to verify even basic details about those he interacts with. Looking up the mentioned transactions in Bitcoin's blockchain shows that the transfers did in fact take place; whatever happened here, at least one party seems to have thought it was real-even if the dialogue often reads like a bad movie script.
> 
> Who is the Dread Pirate Roberts? Last Wednesday, a jury convicted the 30-year-old Ulbricht on seven counts related to drug trafficking and dealing in other illicit goods; evidence gathered from his laptop showed him communicating with others as DPR. (Ulbricht will be sentenced in May.)


 Fair point, i never actually tried to purchase one...


----------



## Jason Gray

Lol, your missus isn't as annoying as mine then...


----------



## RepsForJesus

Jason Gray said:


> Lol, your missus isn't as annoying as mine then...


 she must be close if i looked it up though lol


----------



## Jason Gray

RepsForJesus said:


> she must be close if i looked it up though lol


 Or you needed to drop Tren dose by 200mg/wk...


----------



## unkn0wn123

As said before for child porn you would need to seek it out, thankfully they cleaned up the hidden wiki from sicko porn so now it's even harder to come across it by accident. And markets are rather easy to find.


----------



## Quackerz

Nothing wrong with the 'dark web' (fvcking hate that term). There are certain sites that act almost like E-BAY in the way they operate that you can buy AAS from, although from what I have seen the products are far and few to choose from and the pricing remains roughly the same. Also if your browsing these sites without a VPN you could unwittingly have your computer flagged, so if you do choose that route then make sure to research and take the proper preventative measures.

To answer your original question though IMO it would be better to simply use normal online suppliers, it is cheaper and poses less of a hassle.


----------



## Endomorph84

With working in financial crime they put us in workshops. We had a day where we learnt about cyber crime. A lot of info was where fraudsters source malware & details of potential fraud victims etc..... from the dark web. It was fascinating to be fair. So I went home and had a good look around.

Its not that great and its rather slow to be honest. Wouldn't say its scary but it is overwhelming. Its amazing what info & compromised information a fraudster can get with as little of £250 and how much money a fraudster can make. Compromised details are auctioned off on there. The price of how much the details sell for depend on the balance in the account at the time of the compromise, bonkers!

The normal internet is something crazy like 6% of the available internet, the rest is on the dark web. With the way the way the dark web works you will only find what you search for. So if you end up on something you shouldn't of been on, you got there through going there its a simple as that. No ifs or buts!


----------



## Endomorph84

Anyway, Id rather buy AAS from a local source.

And as mentioned its not hard to source genuine AAS online anyway. Some websites offer web address checks on reputable sellers. If you put in a fake web address it wont give any info, if its legit it'll say they are a genuine seller.


----------



## shockmaster

Jason Gray said:


> Could agree more. I've gone on the deep web loads of times to buy Ephedrine, Sibutramine, Phentermine, Ritalin, Modafinil and Bupropion.
> 
> I've not seen a single image of a naked kid. You have to search out and type the URL in to find it. The marketplace URL's are hard enough to find.
> 
> Hit men...hmm...well that was how the original founder of Silk Road went down so not so sure about hitmen on there...
> 
> Sounds like we got too many hysterical Mirror readers on here...


 There are loads of hitmen sites there.. don't know who'd actually try it.

Besides the market and pedo stuff half the dark web is fu**ing reddit anyway


----------



## shockmaster

If you really want to get freaked out you should look up what a dark red room is..


----------



## 0161M

sneeky_dave said:


> Everything AAS is so easily available on normal internet theres no need look elsewhere. The darkweb has its purpose, if you have to ask its not for you.


 Paedo dave at it again

You been sentenced yet ?


----------



## sneeky_dave

0161M said:


> Paedo dave at it again
> 
> You been sentenced yet ?


 Can't even spell peado dumbass.

Yawn.


----------



## Kristina

... well, the only thing I'd say is that the dark web will be far less 'reliable' than the many other ways of finding things you need.


----------



## sneeky_dave

RepsForJesus said:


> They weredefinitely available, used to have to buy an invite from silkroad to an alternate market place to get in contact with them though


 Part of hishis prosecution involved him trying to have ex staff members killed if I remember correctly


----------



## DTA

My brother used to the dark Web once.

We never saw him again.


----------

